# Labor Day 2021 Throwdown Voting



## bmudd14474 (Sep 11, 2021)

Drum roll please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I want to thank all that entered. You folks put on a good show and I am sure that others will appreciate it. Good luck all.

1) Smoked Sweet and Sour Pork Belly Mini Pies, Pineapple and Pork rice, with seared Pork Belly strips on Snow Peas and Smoked Bacon Cheese Apple Cinnamon Donuts.







2) Smoked baby backs with a side of pork belly burnt ends. 






3) Slices and cubes from a smoked pork butt along with a jalapeno/cheddar sausage, Asian coleslaw, potato salad, pinto beans, grilled sweet corn, homemade dill pickles, and
freshly baked sourdough ciabatta bread.








4) Smoked pork loin rolled with apple butter, sliced apples and sharp cheddar with roasted red potato salad, slaw, applesauce, green onions and smoked bacon “bites”







5) Smoked Sausage and Chicken Killer Gumbo.







6) Cherry wood Smoked weet  heat keto rubbed St Louis cut spare ribs, KetoQ Cowboy beans loaded with bacon and ground pork and lastly whopper ABT’s stuffed with a mix of hot sausage , cheddar and cream cheese bar out course wrapped in bacon.








7) Danish cut baby back ribs, smoked with apple and hickory. Sliced Fuji apples smoke roasted with turbinado sugar, cored with Brie cheese.  Ham hock collard greens, and skillet cornbread







8) Classic hickory, cherry, and oak smoked pork butt pulled and nestled onto a Hawaiian sweet bun topped with traditional coleslaw and a touch of barbecue sauce. Paired with “porken” drumsticks. Bacon wrapped pterodactyl legs and my wife's homemade barbecue beans, macaroni salad, and deviled eggs.








9) Smoked Pork Chile Verde Tacos on fresh made corn tortillas with a little more chile verde, fresh chopped onion, cilantro and a squirt of lime and served on a Chile-Corn Salad






10) Marinated Pork Cordon Bleu Pinwheel with Garlic parmesan butter sous vide corn on the cob and Garlic mashed potatoes with garlic parmesan butter.







11) Baby back ribs with chimichurri, smoked jalapeno-bacon mac & cheese balls, and a grilled corn/elotes salad.







12) Pork tenderloin, butter injected, marinated in apple cider, cider vinegar, honey, and fresh herbs, Jalapeño/cheddar link slices , 100 year-old cast iron cornbread, BBQ beans with smoked brisket, broiled littleneck clams, block of cream cheese that had been coated in Everything Bagel seasoning,  Served with bagel chips and Caprese salad.






13) Smoked burger patty stuffed with cheddar and topped with havarti cheese, re-smoked dinner cut bacon, pulled pork, barbecue sauce, and cole slaw, on a brioche bun. Baked beans with grilled poblano peppers and re-smoked dinner cut bacon-Corn on the cob with homemade smoked herb butter-Corn bread with imbedded pulled pork, homemade smoked buttermilk, and topped with homemade smoked herb butter






14) ham steak pulled pork Sage sausage patty smoked sausage link sliced pork butt and thick bacon. Also pickles and cheese Fry's







Lastly we have an entry that doesn't have the code word and so can't be eligible for Judges choice. The user also posted a thread about it that has been removed. Im including it because I didn't respond to him fast enough so he posted it on here. If you feel its that good and deserves a vote over the other entries you can vote on it for viewers choice.

15) Crown baby back ribs, wrapped around a onion stuffed with Spanish rice. Al Pastor chicken taco with cabbage vinegar slaw, charro beans with mozzarella tomato and avocado shrimp salad.








We do have prizes so the winners will be contacted by me. Voting will be open for 7 days. Good luck all.

Brian


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hold tight I have to add a few that were missed. Ill reset the voting so if you voted already you will have to do it again.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 11, 2021)

OK we are open for business. Sorry for missing 2 entries but I have included everything I have now and have triple checked email and pm's so if you don't see yours let me know.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 11, 2021)

No matter how this all turns out with the voting you *ALL* did a fantabulous job! So many great looking things.. and so many recipes I'd like to see posted afterwards!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2021)

Really tough choice! You guys put a ton of effort into making a fabulous showing. Good Job and Good Luck all...JJ


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 11, 2021)

All Y'all put me to shame.  I'm doing good if I can ace the main dish.  Forget about all those great looking sides and the time and effort put into the presentation.  I'm not worthy.

I may not vote.  Several are 10's.  Don't know that I can pick just one.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 11, 2021)

Agree with the others. Hard to make a choice of just one.  I think you guys are all winners!
Jim


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2021)

Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner ...  They all look great ... Good Luck to all ...


----------



## forktender (Sep 12, 2021)

Awesome work Peep's!!!!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 12, 2021)

Since it is impossible to vote via my taste buds visual presentation will have to do!

Great job everyone.  You made it tough for me to choose.

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2021)

I gotta say, I've seen a lot of these Throw-Downs in the 12 years I've been here, but I can't remember seeing a better bunch of meals than the ones on here today!!
Congrats to All !!!

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 12, 2021)

Some great entries here, this will be tough to choose just one!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 12, 2021)

All great looking meals for sure! Tough choices


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow! 

Some strong showings on this throwdown. I had a rough time picking between two of them. Could have went either way. Also tough looking at them all when I’m hungry.  Great job boys.

Scott


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 13, 2021)

Tough choice for sure!


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 13, 2021)

WOW!! Some outstanding food across the board. One thing is for sure: there are no losers. Every one of those meals is a winner. Great work everybody!!

Robert


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 13, 2021)

Agree with all above.  Everything looks fantastic!  Congrats to you all, great work all around.


----------



## forktender (Sep 13, 2021)

Strong work to everyone that that played the game.
There were some super impressive plates.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 13, 2021)

Wow! Every one of those looked amazing, the code word was a perfect theme! Great job everyone!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 15, 2021)

All great looking dishes.  Thanks to everyone for contributing.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 18, 2021)

What is the drill now that the people's choice poll has closed?  Do we get to see the judges scoring and how it compares to the people's choice scoring?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 19, 2021)

We are on day 8 hopefully we get to hear who made what and how it was made soon.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2021)

I am waiting of the judges votes and we would be able to announce it all tonight. Sorry for the delay but I forgot to send the judges a note to get me their scores. Sorry.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 20, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I am waiting of the judges votes and we would be able to announce it all tonight. Sorry for the delay but I forgot to send the judges a note to get me their scores. Sorry.


After you have there score cards can you post the score card you used so contestants can have a better idea of how things are judged. It might also be helpful for the people’s choice to see how to judge. Since only 81 people voted I’m wondering if some people were unsure how to judge or if it’s just lack of interest.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 20, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I am waiting of the judges votes and we would be able to announce it all tonight. Sorry for the delay but I forgot to send the judges a note to get me their scores. Sorry.


Is there another throwdown on the horizon?  I didn't participate this time and from the entries, I would have been way out of my league, but I certainly enjoyed looking at them...


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 20, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> After you have there score cards can you post the score card you used so contestants can have a better idea of how things are judged. It might also be helpful for the people’s choice to see how to judge. Since only 81 people voted I’m wondering if some people were unsure how to judge or if it’s just lack of interest.


With over 1000 views the 81 total votes is odd for sure. Perhaps for future Throwdowns insert a plea at the very beginning for voter participation ? Just a thought. People often don’t read much beyond the first few sentences of things according to some email training I just took.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> With over 1000 views the 81 total votes is odd for sure.


Was thinking that, too. I'm curious if the total views is by logged in members as well as visitors...


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> With over 1000 views the 81 total votes is odd for sure. Perhaps for future Throwdowns insert a plea at the very beginning for voter participation ? Just a thought. People often don’t read much beyond the first few sentences of things according to some email training I just took.


Maybe there really wasn’t as much interest as originally perceived


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 20, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Maybe there really wasn’t as much interest as originally perceived


That could be but I wouldn’t think  lack of interest would generate 1000 views. What were vote totals like in the past?


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> That could be but I wouldn’t think  lack of interest would generate 1000 views. What were vote totals like in the past?


I looked 5-10 times


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 20, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> I looked 5-10 times


Ah lol good point. Well at least we know you were interested :)


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> That could be but I wouldn’t think  lack of interest would generate 1000 views. What were vote totals like in the past?



These are the last 3 that I could find...
Throwdown of January of 2019: 5 entries, 59 votes, 3K views. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/january-2019-throwdown-voting.284184/

Throwdown of October of 2018:  9 entries, 81 votes, 3K views. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/oct-throwdown-voting.281129/

Throwdown of August 2017: 2 entries, 0 votes, 5K views. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/august-2017-throwdown-yardbird-voting-thread.267472/

These are view totals to date so they can be inaccurate as to how many were actually during the voting period...


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Ah lol good point. Well at least we know you were interested :)


you should have entered


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 20, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> These are the last 3 that I could find...
> Throwdown of January of 2019: 5 entries, 59 votes, 3K views. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/january-2019-throwdown-voting.284184/
> 
> Throwdown of October of 2018:  9 entries, 81 votes, 3K views. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/oct-throwdown-voting.281129/
> ...


Good info. Blows my mind though.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2021)

Guys im waiting for 1 more judges vote then Ill post the winner. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 21, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Guys im waiting for 1 more judges vote then Ill post the winner. Sorry for the delay.


Sounds like you better light a pellet under them and start docking there pay


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 22, 2021)

Congrats to all that entered.  You all did a great job


----------

